# I can't watch this.



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

:dead:


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

WTF is going on? This team is collapsing...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Jeez, it's a 4 pt game and I've got to go out. Now I can't stop watching. This is killing me. But who the hell flipped the switch?


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice comeback, but now the Bucks have chances to send it to OT


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

THE KNICKS DID IT, FRICKEN AWESOME COMEBAQ


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

These Knicks are too Damn stressfull. They were making me sick for much of the game.They were too disgustng to watch. I don't know what transformed them, but they better catch it in a botlle and keep it. They also have to learn how to close out games...


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Coming back from a 26 point deficit, not too shabby


----------



## whereisLJ? (Mar 1, 2004)

Impressive comeback. I think that this will be a turning point for us. Six knicks scored in double figures, everyone contributed in that comeback offensively and defensively. Where was KVH in the 2nd half, LOL? TT hit clutch FT's and basically we devistated the bucks and learned to trust each other alot more. Vin also played great and sweets again grabbed key boards. Lets just hope we can build on this as the playoffs near.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

That's the Knicks I like, the blocking, fast paced, hard nosed, high scoring team I want to see!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would love to know what Lenny said at halftime.....

I am sure he questioned TT's manhood........

What a game,What a game.......

I think I would have left the board if we would have lost by 30...

I couldnt bear listening to KBF and Rashidi revel in our misery....

That was too close for comfort


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

well this game just proves that the knicks have woken up from their year long slumber, as well as lenny wilkens being the best coach evAR! seriously marbury with 16 assists? that's some team play.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Why do I always miss the good Knick games with raw emotion?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I couldnt bear listening to KBF and Rashidi revel in our misery....

Me neither. Both of them gloating how bad the team lost, KVH exploding for 18 first half pts, then getting on Lenny, IT making one trade too many, so on and so forth ad nauseam infinite. Too bad today is selection day because nowhere is anybody talking about this amazing comeback. I was amazed at how Vin Baker played. In my mind, he was the only person playing with any type of urgency, pride whatever. I was definitely against signing him, because of the alcohol thing, but he has shown me a lot in tonight's game. He know he had to impress Lenny, because Nazr was on the bench, while we were in crunch time. Amazing. If the team can build on this, really take this win and take something from it we'll be just fine. Not only making the playoffs, but really putting it on people.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I was in favor of signing Baker for the veterans minimum..I love cheap shots like this.....Its interesting..I am a KVH fan,but I can promise you,if he was still a Knick this board would be ballistic over his performance in the second half...And you know who would be leading the mutiny..

The problem at this point is The cavs are playing awfully well,and so are the Heat....Its gonna be a race the whole way thru..

Vin played really really well,and thats without his legs and some rust...I can not believe how good Sweetney is..Did you see that spin move he had where he missed the layup??The guy has some serious potential ....


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I went from can't watch this to these guys are killing me. We have a team. They have to put everything together, and they have to learn to finish games. It was a great win. I hope that the team takes it for what it's worth, and not feel they can turn it on and off at anytime. Cleveland's playing great basketball. Every dramatic comeback and finish for them only builds their confidence. Lebron doesn't scare me on that team, it's Ilguakas. He has been giving the Knicks the business for awhile now. I guess he is over those foot problems. Miami is playing good ball. The Knicks have their work cut out for them. If Vin Baker can put games back to back like today's game, he makes us that much better, our bench stronger, and gives Lenny Wilkens even more options offensively and defensively. Vin Baker even had a few blocks today. He really played an all around game we haven't seen from the post position in a while. His second game as a Knick, right off the street. He must have really been working out.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I was in favor of signing Baker for the veterans minimum..I love cheap shots like this.....Its interesting..I am a KVH fan,but I can promise you,if he was still a Knick this board would be ballistic over his performance in the second half...And you know who would be leading the mutiny..



Sometimes you're so ****ing stupid it hurts to respond to you. When the **** ever have I wanted this team to fail? HOw the **** would that make any sense you stupid ****head?

Also, what ****ing planet are you from, where you think KVH wasn't getting support from Rashidi and I? 

I intially bashed him but after that we were both huge fans, it was you ****sticks that wouldn't shut up about him.

Someone else said it best, these Knicks are too stressful. I don't know what ****ing game you were watching but I was watching the one, where our playoffs future was at stake and the ONLY two guys out there that NEW how to put the nail in the coffin, were Vin and Steph.


Everyone else become a ****ing tourist. we won't go far if this **** keeps up. Say what you want about KVH he moves without the ball and tries to do **** even when its not his turn to score. TT not the same. Vin is good, I don't see his play as surprising but unlike so many of you I don't llive for the present. Vin had some great games as a celt, then collapsed. Big Time.


You really think they wanted him gone?? **** if he put up the same numbers as he did when he first made his comeback, they'd refuse to let him leave. Instead he took the team down, and in my mind, cemented Ainge's plan to scrap a year.


So you want to rest our hopes on a good point guard who has 0 help in a zone and a guy who can't be consistent because of substance? Fine. Just eat it when he lets us down. He will. We need houston back, we need another shooter. We need to sell moochie for towels. We ****ing bonked on not signing what's his face from the Bucks, that guy would have been a sweet back up. 


We made a lot of wrong moves, have no consistency and you all want to sit around sucking each other's dicks like the playoffs are a look. They aren't !

We don't make it we are ****ed. Do you understand that? Do you understand how ****ed we are? Have you seen this years draft? Did you scout all the big men. Did you see whose availble as a 2nd round pick.


Solid players all around. Use your noodle.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KBF,whatever medication you need to get it together,i will pay for...I am in too good of a mood to fall prey to your 30 minute memory,or your mood swings...

I hope you enjoyed the game as much as I did...

By the way,if you need a helping hand to get the egg off your face,i am sure rashidi would love to wipe it

You guys are fun


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Amazing comeback. Went from lifeless, looking like playoffs are in doubt to a huge road win in a matter of 24 second half minutes. Toooo sweet, TT was clutch in the 2nd half!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

That was an awesome game.i hope we can sustain it


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> We made a lot of wrong moves, have no consistency and you all want to sit around sucking each other's dicks like the playoffs are a look. They aren't !


ummmm I think i said cleveland looks scary good and Miami is playing dam good ball....

KBF,when the smoke stops coming out of your ears and you stop fantasising about other posters engaging in lewd acts,kindly tell me all the wrong moves..Are we dating back to layden,or are we starting with Thomas.....


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i don't wanna get too excited, but the greatest move of the layden era might have been drafting sweetney. this guy can rebound and if he gets in any sort of shape could the knicks be looking at a player resembling elton brand? the only problem seems to be that with the KT extension, TT's albatross of a contract, and nazr's 3 year contract, where is sweetney gonna play?

a KT, Sweetney, TT frontline next year...?


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Penny Hardaway knocking down those threes. He continues to be a big time player, and will be great for us come playoffs (fingers crossed, but genuinely fairly confident.)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> don't wanna get too excited, but the greatest move of the layden era might have been drafting sweetney


I second that..And with all the trades IT made the best trade was the one he never made..NOT trading sweetney

After the first game against Detroit,I completely revised my opinion on him..He is the only guy I have seen who has beaten Ben Wallace to the basketball..The guy has tremendous instincts,and is deceptively quick....Did you see the spin move in the lane yesterday??Sweetney is extremely talented:yes: 

The problem,and its a good one is we are going to have a crowded front court next year..Thomas,Baker(hopefully)Naz and Sweetney,which makes one of them expendable

Is Isiah crazy enough to trade Sweets and filler for Crawford????
I hope not...What I do hope is Sheed tells Detroit he will not sign and we trade Thomas for Sheed straight up...I dont think sheed will sign for 4.5 mil or whatever it is


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmm I think i said cleveland looks scary good and Miami is playing dam good ball....
> ...


This year it started with trading away VH and not playing harder ball to get steph. Remember, that deal was already on the table via laydumb.


Our woes started way back, if you mean total history; when we got rid of the best player this team has ever known ,and got jack **** in return.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> This year it started with trading away VH and not playing harder ball to get steph. Remember, that deal was already on the table via laydumb.
> ...


Ahh but Rashidi would disagree with you there. We got Anderson and his boy Eisley,which is great talent.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> This year it started with trading away VH and not playing harder ball to get steph. Remember, that deal was already on the table via laydumb.


How do you know IT didn't play hard ball. Maybe Layden would have given Sweetny and Frank and IT talked em down to Vapornic and Lampe.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> This year it started with trading away VH and not playing harder ball to get steph. Remember, that deal was already on the table via laydumb.


Thats a very interesting statement as we really don know what the bid/offer spread was initially....Who know what was initially offered by both sides??

Ill be the first to admit,i was bummed that we kept Sweetney and gave up lampe.Do you think the suns insisted on lampe and had no interest in Sweetney???Or were the knicks adamant about not giving up Sweetney??

I think that trade was a steal for the Knicks,assuming we MAKE the playoffs...Trading someones rights after 2 years, a conditional draft pick and a project bin Lampe is fine by me..Even if he turns out to be Dirklite....

I agree on the van Horn trade..Its probably a push at best..I like the Baker signing


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a very interesting statement as we really don know what the bid/offer spread was initially....Who know what was initially offered by both sides??


I believe I saw some articles that had us offering uh conditional picks milos dyess and an expiring. No time to dig it up now.



> Ill be the first to admit,i was bummed that we kept Sweetney and gave up lampe.Do you think the suns insisted on lampe and had no interest in Sweetney???Or were the knicks adamant about not giving up Sweetney??


Layden seemed to be high on Lampe. I think the suns, who in my mind have the best scouting team in the league, were much higher on Lampe and saw an oppurtunity to fleece us.



> I think that trade was a steal for the Knicks,assuming we MAKE the playoffs...Trading someones rights after 2 years, a conditional draft pick and a project bin Lampe is fine by me..Even if he turns out to be Dirklite....


Only if we make the playoffs and get to the 2nd round. Otherwise we gave up way to much potential.


> I agree on the van Horn trade..Its probably a push at best..I like the Baker signing


I am so not sold on baker. I've seen him do the same thing in Boston. I always reserve judgement unless I have a case history. With him, I do, and it's real ugly.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Layden seemed to be high on Lampe. I think the suns, who in my mind have the best scouting team in the league, were much higher on Lampe and saw an oppurtunity to fleece us.


Interesting..I think they outfleeced themselves,and I NEVER would have said that during summer league play...Back then it was lampe who looked like the real deal,and Sweets looked marginal at best...

So the question I pose too you and everyone else,who would you rather have???Lampe or Sweetney,knowing what we know now??

I am all Sweetney..He is going to be Brand like...And there isnt a dout in my mind,whatever that is worth 

As for Baker,I am not naive enough to believe he has conqured his demons...But its painfully obvious how badly we need someone like him


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

It's to bad you guys ruined that Game where Lampe got some decent playing time and touches. He put up good all around numbers. The brand comparision is way off. Elton brand is top 5 in the league. Watching him play is awesome he is quick, a hell of a blocker, a post fake master, and a work horse. Two good games in a row by sweetney and limited post offense are not equivocal.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> It's to bad you guys ruined that Game where Lampe got some decent playing time and touches. He put up good all around numbers. The brand comparision is way off. Elton brand is top 5 in the league. Watching him play is awesome he is quick, a hell of a blocker, a post fake master, and a work horse. Two good games in a row by sweetney and limited post offense are not equivocal.


I'm pretty sure that most of us know that Sweetney is not Brand right now. However, whenever you give NBA comparisions to young players, you're always talking about potential. Sweetney could become a player like Brand, since they have many similar qualities. If you don't agree with the Brand comparision, fine, who would you compare Sweetney to though? I think Sweetney does have the potential to become a poor man's Brand.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I think Sweetney does have the potential to become a poor man's Brand.


DCrono3,I think you are giving in to KBF way too much...I will repeat it...Sweetney will be every bit as good as Elton Brand...

Of course he isnt as good as Brand today..thats just KBF being KBF..And how could you humanly tell he has limited post offense????Are you confusing that with limited touches????

Here is another thing KBF...Sweetney is more athletic than Brand..The guy has all the tools,except for a vertical...

and i am fully aware that i am playing scout and talking about potential...

kbf,if not brand then who??


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> DCrono3,I think you are giving in to KBF way too much...I will repeat it...Sweetney will be every bit as good as Elton Brand...
> ...


Hey I hope that Sweetney turns out to be like Brand, one of the players in the league who I really like, but I don't want to make any rash statements yet. I would be happy if Sweetney turned out to be like Brand, but those are pretty big shoes to fill, thats why I cautiously said he would be a poor man's Brand. I knew that if I said he was gonna be like Brand some ppl here would get too excited for their own good and yell at me. =P 

You sure Sweetney is more athletic than Brand? The NBA comparision I heard Sweetney had in college was a less athletic Brand. I could be wrong though.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

No,I am definetly not sure he is more athletic than Brand,but the one spin move in the lane really suprised me how agile he is at 6'8" and 270..Hes way more athletic than i imagined


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> No,I am definetly not sure he is more athletic than Brand,but the one spin move in the lane really suprised me how agile he is at 6'8" and 270..Hes way more athletic than i imagined


I understand, that was one SICK move Sweetney pulled. I didn't think he had that in him either. I would be delighted if Sweetney could turn out like Brand.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He looks more like Weatherspoon.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

maybe he looks like a very very young weatherspoon wheb he was touted as the next Charles Barkley....

Is that the Weatherspoon you are talking about???


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

weatherspoon did have a year of scoring 18 ppg and pulling down 10 boards..


----------

